# Brit living in Maine USA



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi my name is Peter and I live in the state of Maine USA. I am a British guy who has moved to the USA in 2008 and been here since. (so Far) 

Anyhow I have been riding since 1994. I started off at a private yard of show jumpers. Since then I been to College in horse studies but then joined the British Army (King's Troop RHA) I been in the army for seven and half years and enjoyed most of it but left as the army was not changing for the good. 

Since I have been to the US I have had a hard time to find easy access to horses and a good barn to ride and get to know people. Sadly living in Maine a lot of barns are far away and with the gas prices... yer not happening. 

Though I have been making friends with a couple who does endurance and been having a blast so far and longest point is 20 miles. Next week I be riding 30 miles and I may take this new sport on. I want to get into Eventing hard but until I can deal with thing on day to day life I keep on riding everyone else horses. 

PS
I will warn you I tend not to be good on grammar and spelling. So don't be hard on me. dyslexia is my enemy. 

Anyhow here my few pics








old pic jumping in Windsor horse show (Military classes)









Yes I need to get some more recent pics asap


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome, Peter. 

I am glad to hear that you are reaching out to meet other horse peoples. From the looks of that Arab, you've met some quality equine friends.

I spell very well and have very good grammar, but am a terrible typist, so make lots of mistakes and am too lazy to corret them . So, welcome.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Peter!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Peter 
your horse is very handsome


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Welcome, Peter.
> 
> I am glad to hear that you are reaching out to meet other horse peoples. From the looks of that Arab, you've met some quality equine friends.
> 
> I spell very well and have very good grammar, but am a terrible typist, so make lots of mistakes and am too lazy to corret them . So, welcome.


Thanks guys! 

Yes Cindy who I ride with has 5 and they are very good horses. They are chaps on some endurance comps. In what I don't remember at the moment.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I had a summer house in Maine, beautiful state!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and the neighborhood ( Northeast ) I am in the state beside you good ol NH. As you get out and meet new people through trail riding, the more farms you will see that are out there. Alot of farms in Maine dont really advertise much. I hope you got to see alot of areas in Maine, its a beautiful state to live in.

TRR


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes you do, more recent pictures are a must :wink:

Welcome to the horse forum  Hope you like America so far. I used to live in the Suffolk region for 12 years then moved to CO.. now I'm in New Zealand. Haha


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yes you do, more recent pictures are a must :wink:
> 
> Welcome to the horse forum  Hope you like America so far. I used to live in the Suffolk region for 12 years then moved to CO.. now I'm in New Zealand. Haha


NZ  jealous! and well not really been fun since I got here when the market was on fire. Been pretty rough going ever since but now I working for a big corporation I am all fine for now. Just wish the tickets to the UK wasn't a major rip off


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Peter!

I had the opportunity to see a military class at last years Royal Windsor Show. The parade in past the royal box (yes the Queen and Prince Philip were there!) was an amazing sight to behold!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

northwesten said:


> NZ  jealous! and well not really been fun since I got here when the market was on fire. Been pretty rough going ever since but now I working for a big corporation I am all fine for now. Just wish the tickets to the UK wasn't a major rip off


Yeah that's gotta be a bummer! NZ is amazing; gotta experience it one day mate!


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah that's gotta be a bummer! NZ is amazing; gotta experience it one day mate!


I know well kinda but one lass in NZ and well it's a pain to talk with her when it comes to time zones. Also seasons confuse me ****. 

Anyhow NZ and china is the two place I want to visit before I get really old.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard, trooper.


----------

